# another steak-umm fatties



## boykjo (Jan 11, 2011)

Just a rerun. still had meat left over from the last ones. The first fatties went so fast I didnt get but 2 slices out of the two. I went to a buddies house and some friends were hanging around a bond fire with some cold beers and I threw fattie slices in foil and threw them right into the fire to heat them up. They didnt last long.

wasnt going to post but I guess they deserve a look


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes sir there Boykjo thats a couple of fatties. They are looking pretty darn good if you ask me.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 11, 2011)

Well if ya took the pic's i guess ya gotta post em!!! look good


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm surprised you let any of it leave the cutting board.Ps what cheese?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 13, 2011)

They look great, I see why they didn't last long!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 13, 2011)

Nothing wrong with those!! Good job!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

They Look Great, How Did They Taste...


----------



## boykjo (Jan 14, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> They Look Great, How Did They Taste...


I have given slices to co workers and some friends and they said (Wow this is really good) I think they  taste very good but this was my first fatties so I dont have anything to compare it with. I made my own italian sausage with some kosher salt, pepper, crushed fennel seed, tender quick and a little sugar. I could have added more fennel to the meat to make it even better. The bacon over powered the meat on the first run but this second batch i used a better brand (hormel) which was thinner and it didnt over power the meat this time. I really like the feta cheese in it but I wish it would melt to spread throughout the inside of the fattie. I wont go crazy making different Fatties. I will make more of the same fattie and try to improve on it. Mabe a different cheese (brie,goat,sharp cheddar) or my kielbasa sausage meat but the fattie will remain a steakumm fattie for now.


----------

